# Differences in the Audi 2.0T and VW 2.0T?



## 33Dubnut (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay so the 2.0t engine went in my wife's 06 A4 Quatro with 63000 miles on it (oil pump). I was told it's a total loss because it was oil starves and the head is likely shot along with the bottom end since it locked up. I've been looking on car-part.com and finding used engines for the A4 start around $2500 with over 100k on them. Well the timing belt went in my sisters 08 Jetta 2.0T and I'm finding those engines are way cheaper. There's one listed with 25,000 miles for $1900 and some with 60,000 miles for $1200! My question is, besides the way they sit in the engine bay, what's the difference in the 2 engines? I was thinking maybe the cylinder head would be different but I've never had a 2.0 apart so I'm not sure. I know their both plagued with the same cam, cam chain tensioner and fuel pump cam follower issues but is it the same engine? In other words could I use a VW 2.0T in my Audi?


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Longitudinal and transverse have some minor differences that will make swapping difficult.


----------



## 33Dubnut (Jul 11, 2009)

Anybody know what those differences are? Unfortunately I just had the cam update and the cam chain tensioner replaced 3 weeks before the engine went. I pulled the oil pan and cleaned the oil screen too because of the metal shavings found in the tensioner. From what I'm told the head is going to be shot due to lack of oil on the cam surfaces. I think the engine code on it is BPG if I'm lookin in the right place.


----------



## EL 34 (Aug 14, 2014)

sorry to hear. my engine also got fried after 100,000 miles due to an oil pump failure. this oil pump design (counterbalance shafts) was conceived by a retard and his supervisors are as retarded, if not more. vorsprung ver technik or whatever...my ass.

look for a similar engine code. when i asked audi if i could use a VW engine they said i could. all of the quotes came up with a VW engine being cheaper. i ended up buying a new shortblock engine from audi. now i treat the car like it's made of glass. not what i expected.

check with integrated engineering for a quote. although they weren't helpful with me, you may have better luck.


----------



## 33Dubnut (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you EL34. Can you tell me how much the short block costs from Audi? If it's going cost close to what a used engine will cost me then I'd rather put in a new Audi short block. At least it's starting with a fresh engine that way and I don't have to worry about whether the PO ever changed the oil. This 2.0 is a real reject IMO and yeah this oil pump is just a POS. I can't believe all the work that's been don't to this engine with only 63,000 on it. AND IT STILL SELF DESTRUCTED!


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Is the oil pump a common issue on FSI engines? I'm just wondering because I have one and now I'm concerned. Any way to maintain it or a way to find out if its on its way out?

Thanks


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

33Dubnut said:


> Anybody know what those differences are? Unfortunately I just had the cam update and the cam chain tensioner replaced 3 weeks before the engine went. I pulled the oil pan and cleaned the oil screen too because of the metal shavings found in the tensioner. From what I'm told the head is going to be shot due to lack of oil on the cam surfaces. I think the engine code on it is BPG if I'm lookin in the right place.


Your turbo might be F'ed too because they're sensitive to oil pressure loss. 

Eh, head might be okay. Just disassemble, inspect, and replace as necessary. Might have to replace both cams. 

Your main bearings are going to be hosed, they are also sensitive to oil pressure. 


Bottom line is -- if you have a donor motor that comes out of a transverse, that's okay. The blocks are virtually identical, they just have different mount points for the moyor mounts. Because you have the longitudinal motor to begin with, you can pull it and look at the two side-by-side.

The cheapest, by far, that I've found come out of EOS for some reason. They're still BPY motors. I picked up one with ~50k for 1100 I believe. I didn't trust it to be 100%, so I tore it down and did rods and Pistons and bearings. But hey -- no better time than when it's completely out, right?


----------



## 33Dubnut (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you Majic, I don't have a donor engine yet but if the Eos engine wil work then I'd be okay with using one of those. Will my motor mounts bolt up On the VW block then? If it's the same block then I'm guessing that there's mounting points for both applications? The price difference is ridiculous! I just don't want to buy a VW engine and find out I need to change the head. Especially if my head is smoked. I'll end up with $2500 or more in it anyway. My objective is to find an engine with the same or less mileage and from what I've seen, I can pick up a 25000 mile VW engine for around $1900.


----------



## 33Dubnut (Jul 11, 2009)

Bryanviper, from what I've been told and found online, the oil pumps are a common problem. I do t think there's any way to prevent an issue with them but I was told they cost between $1,300-$1500. Not any fun to get to either. In fact if you ever have to pull your oil pan, make sure you get the 2 hidden bolts that are back by the bell housing. You can't see them because there's just 2 holes and the bolts are up inside. Might be able to see better if you have a lift but I was working on the ground. I didn't see them and broke the POS plastic rear main seal when the front of the pan dropped down. I ended up having to separate the trans to replace the seal with an aluminum aftermarket unit. My advice would be, if your oil pressure light comes on, shut it down immediately! It could just be a plugged pump screen but either way it's not getting oil and you'll end up with a disaster like we have.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2007)

Did someone swap a BPY instead of a BPG?

My friend was buying a 2006 A4 with a BPG engine, with the oil pump issue. The engine is gone...

I have a spare 2007 BPY engine in stock... the valve cover seems to be different (and for sure oil pan / pick-up tube) but my spare engine is in great shape and the replacement would be the best way to go. The BPG/BWT engines are hard to find and they're over $2500!

It's probably easier than my actual swap... B7 A4 with a B6 euro 2.5 V6 tdi engine... haha!


----------

